# Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?



## totentanz (28. Mai 2004)

Hallöchen!

Mich würde mal interessieren welches Wetter eurer Meinung nach das Beste Angelwetter ist. In meiner kurzen Anglerlaufbahn (seit April 04) hab ich so einiges gehört. 
z.B. ->
Wenn der Hollunder blüht beisen die Fische nicht.
Es ist noch zu kalt.
Heute Ostwind - das ist nicht gut.
Der Mond ist weg - das sei gut.
Abnehmender Mond ist angeblich schlecht. 
Wenns regnent beisen die Fische besser.

Was hat es mit solchen Aussagen auf sich? Haben die wirklich Bedeutung, oder ist das nur Aberglaube?

Wenn ich mich so bei uns am Main/Aschaffenburg umschaue, geht da fangtechnisch irgendwie "noch?" nicht viel.

Ich war am Dienstag von 05.00 Uhr bis 24.00 Uhr am Wasser. Da saßen auser mir noch 11 weiter Angler, und gebissen haben eine handvoll Rotaugen, sonst nichts. Stundenlang kein Zupfer, und das bei so vielen Leuten an verschieden Stellen mit verschieden Ködern.
Da ist doch was faul!?!?

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Schleuse (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

Hallo totentanz88#t#d...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,

 das ist so pauschal nicht zu beantworten. Es hängt meist immer von der Fischart ab, die Du beangeln willst#:. Die alten Redensarten und Bauernregeln haben zwar auch ihre Berechtigung, aber wie schon gesagt, sehr selten für alle Fische gleichzeitig - irgend etwas geht immer:m

 Wenn ich's mir recht überlege... schlechtes Angelwetter gibts eigentlich nur im Winter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...obwohl...beißt da nicht die Quappe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Gumumuh (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

Moin!

Ich glaub, jeder strickt sich da seine eigenen Theorien...
Wir waren auch schon oft los, ohne Erfolg! 
Unter anderem 4 Tage in Holland, und nur einen kleinen Aal gefangen! Da schiebt man das schnell aufs Wetter...
Obwohl ich meine, dass sich manche Aussagen wirklich bestätigen! Z.B. das eine schwüle Nacht super zum Aalangeln ist. 

Gruß,
Gumumuh


----------



## bolli (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

Tja, es gibt viele Theorien über die sich trefflich streiten lässt. Meine Meinung in Kurzform:

- Konstante Wetterlagen sind meist o.K. 
- Bei Wetterwechseln ist alles möglich, Fressrausch oder total tote Hose

Ich habe schon super gefangen, als ich wegen vermeintlich ungünstigen Wetters ohne große Hoffnung ans Wasser gegangen bin. Umgekehrt war auch schon mancher Tag mit "Beisswetter" eine Enttäuschung. 
Auch sollte man immer seine Methoden überprüfen. Wir haben z. B. schon zu mehrern fischlos am Wasser gesessen und den Tag abgeschrieben, als ein anderer Angler mit anderer Methode kam, fischte und fing und fing und fing....


----------



## wildbootsman (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

Also Hornie beist bei Sonnenschein definitiv am besten.

Bei Ostwind fängt man in der Ostsee definitiv schlechter Dorsch.

Im Forellenpuff fängt man auf der Wind zugewandten Seite am besten.

... 

Wildi


----------



## petipet (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

In meiner Region heißt es: "Kommt der Wind von Westen, Angeln geht am besten."

Ich glaube eher, wenn der Wind sehr schnell auf Ost dreht, fällt meist auch schnell die Temperatur. Ein plötzlicher Wetterumschwung ist eher ungünstig.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## fischer88 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

für mich gibt es da keine regel!!! kommt auch auf die jahreszeit drauf an. und nartürlich auf die Fischart...ist finde ich gefühls sache...denk ich mal *g*


----------



## AngelnderChris (28. August 2006)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*



totentanz88 schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren welches Wetter eurer Meinung nach das Beste Angelwetter ist. In meiner kurzen Anglerlaufbahn (seit April 04) hab ich so einiges gehört.
> z.B. ->
> ...


 
Mal so Unter Christians 

Bei mir am Vereins Gewässer beißen die kleinen vor-, während und nach dem regen gut, und Nach Gewittern besonders Gut ;-)

__________________________

Aber dran denken, niemals während Gewitter Angeln ;-)


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. August 2006)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

Das beste Angelwetter ist REGEN - Keine nevenden Spaziergänger, die meisten Russkies sind auch wasserscheu- EINFACH RUHE!!!


----------



## JonasH (28. August 2006)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

Also am Kanal ist meiner meinung Ostwind eher ungünstig und regen  sehr gut!


----------



## AngelnderChris (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

Na gut, um dem zufolgen (ist ein Zitat) was ein ehemaliger Kumpel sagte, beißen Fische nach dem Regen und wenns Schneit xD weil dann die Fische denken, das den anglern es zu nass ist. Na gut der Typ hatse nimmer alle


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

ich meine es hängt haubtsächlich mit dem luft druck der verschieden wetter arten zusammen...wenn er rapide steig oder fällt ist das angeln meistens nicht so gut


----------



## Gralf (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*



MR r.Ol.Ax schrieb:


> ich meine es hängt haubtsächlich mit dem luft druck der verschieden wetter arten zusammen...wenn er rapide steig oder fällt ist das angeln meistens nicht so gut



Hallo
jetzt ist der Luftdruck in den letzten Tagen sehr steil hoch gestiegen. Fast Rekord. Dennoch habe ich am Donnerstag gut gefangen und es sind auch einige Fangmeldungen im Bord.

Oder gilt das für fallenden Druck/ Tiefdruck?


----------



## Carissma (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

Du siehst oder besser gesagt du liest das jeder Fischer seine eigenen Beurteilungen dazu ab das musst du herausfinden schliesslich ist das einer der Gründe was das Angeln interessant 
macht   Viel Glück


----------



## joopie (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

Hallo zusammen,
in meiner über 40 jährigen "Angellaufbahn" habe ich festgestellt, 
dass es nichts gibt, was es nicht gibt.
Ich hab bei hellsten Sonnenschein und über 30 Grad in glasklarem Wasser Aale an der Oberfläche gefangen und bei bedecktem Himmel und Frost Karpfen.
Bei Nordwind habe ich gute Zander gefangen.
Vom Wetter lasse ich mich nicht mehr beeinflussen, wenn ich angeln gehe. 
Es gibt Fangtage und es gibt Tage an denen man nichts fängt.
Nur wer angeln geht, kann auch fangen.
Oftmals ist das Wetter auch die gute Ausrede für den, der nicht angeln will.
Gruß
und niemals aufgeben!
|wavey:


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

jah die schönwetterangler....^^
zum glück gehör ich nicht dazu!


----------



## Drag (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

Hm meiner Meinung nach sind die besten Zeiten von Morgens bis etwa 13 Uhr und spät abends.


----------



## fireline (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

@petipet
In meiner Region heißt es: "Kommt der Wind von Westen, Angeln geht am besten."





bei uns in bayern sagt man
"kommt der wind von osten fängt die rute an zu rosten"

"wenn es gewittert das wackeln die wände,fängst du aale ohne ende"


----------



## Drag (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angelwetter?  Was ist am Besten?*

Morgen kommt er von Westen, da will ich mich mal überzeugen gehen 
so ab 15 Uhr geh ich hin


----------

